# I've been offered a farm



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Holy cow I am still reeling... Yesterday I was offered to become the farm manager of a 20 acre plot that is only 15 minutes away. There's a good house (4 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, kitchen, living room, etc.) a spring + well, irrigated pasture, a bit of forest, an apple orchard, the rent is in my budget, and I would be paid a salary. [faints] The landlord was ecstatic that I am trying my best to copy Joel Salatin's methods and really wants to see the farm put back to work in that style. I have permission to do whatever I want, till/plow if I wish, she's paying for fencing, and even offered to buy some beehives for me to work. :shocked: The neighbors are some very dear friends of mine who run a veggie CSA and they offered their Jeep to me; not to own necessarily, but to use whenever I want once I have my license. They don't use it anymore, but they want to see it keep running.

I went to look at the property yesterday (afore mentioned neighbor friend took me) and wow... So many possibilities there...

My raw milk business is taking off and I feel like once I buy one more cow I should be good to go. Basically all I need is my driver's license, and I don't even really need that! If I just had my driver's _permit_ I think I'd be fine.

Still some bugs to iron out, and it may be that something will come up that prevents me from taking this grand offer, but I'm hoping that it works... Oh man do I hope this works. Even if it was just for a little while; maybe just until next summer, I'd be good with that.

Gosh, things are happening fast...


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! TOO COOL!!! Congratulations, and I hope it all works out!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome!!! Hope it all works out!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That's wonderful news Kaitlyn!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's wonderful! I hope it all works out for you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...that sounds very neat!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That sounds so great! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Wow.. that is great news!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lucky you! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super duper......


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! :greengrin: I've only just now popped back over here to check on this thread... So I hadn't seen all of y'all's posts!

At this point, I am leaning really heavily towards taking the farm; it's a grand opportunity after all! But I also mentioned the job offer to my best friend and he was REALLY interested in the farm if I don't take it, so now I'm wondering if maybe I should let him have first dibs or not... Still thinkin' on that. I know he would sure put the land to good use (he's a fellow goat raising farmer  ) but at the same time I selfishly want the land/house so I can scoot out of here. Decisions, decisions, decisions! :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you were offered it first.... you shouldn't feel guilty and take it yourself.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they offered it to you not your friend. Who knows if they will even offer it to them if you dont take it. Honestly its very hard to just think of yourself sometimes when raised to always think of others BUT you have to remember no one else will be thinking of you and you sometimes have to take opportunities from the Lord and run with them. If you sit this one out and it was Gods provision for you (soudns like EXACTLY what you have been telling use you wanted to do for about a year now!!!!) then you will miss out on the blessings He wants for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Pry, pray, pray. And if God keeps that excitement in your heart then GO FOR IT! :clap:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree with Stacey!
Dont exclude yourself, its not selfish at all, you were offered first after all :wink:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Wow, that sounds so exciting! How are things coming along? =)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

That is amazing! That's quite an offer...you should take it and RUN!!! Good luck!


----------

